# DVD burner not recognizing blank DVD's



## G8kpr3000 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello

I have a DVD burner - HP DVD740b model, and just recently my DVD burner doesn't seem to recognize DVD's when going to burn.

I'm not sure exactly when this problem started occuring as I don't burn a lot of DVD's. However within the past month or so, I did a windows update, and I'm suspicious that something in that may have affected my burner.

I have installed the latest drivers for the drive, and tried two seperate burning software packages (nero, and a cheapy thing I DLed off the net to make sure it wasn't Nero's problem).

When I burn data to the DVD, it will come back with an error "Please insert a blank DVD disk into the drive" and it will pop open the tray. Which of course, has the DVD disc sitting in there.

I have tried this with both DVD -R and DVD +RW

I have contacted HP but have not heard back yet, anyone here have any thoughts?

Thanks in advanced.. :4-dontkno


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy G8kpr3000 and Welcome to TSF..

I am not 100% sure about the dvd-ram as I think it needs to be formatted first..

open my computer and right click on said dvd drive, then go to auto play, is anything checked in there..
Also right click my computer icon and click on manage..Go to event viewer, click the little plus by apps and see if there are any red bubbles 
Also do this for system, if there is alot for one program (pertaining to your dvd drive) let us know the error messages in there..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are adding to a previously burned disk,the original needs to have been burned as a multisession disk
will it read a disk
uninstall and reinstall the burning software


----------

